# Experience with Clarion?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No experience, but I would want a Clarion Poodle from everything I’ve read.


----------



## pieface (Apr 28, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> No experience, but I would want a Clarion Poodle from everything I’ve read.


Thank you! Appreciate the input.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I also have no personal experience but they have a good reputation and have been recommended by members thru the history of PF. Definitely worth looking into. 

Good luck and let us know how your search goes, please


----------



## pieface (Apr 28, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> I also have no personal experience but they have a good reputation and have been recommended by members thru the history of PF. Definitely worth looking into.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how your search goes, please


Will do!  Hoping to join the forum with poodle pictures in a year or so!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Don’t know them personally, but my Gracie has two Clarion dogs in her pedigree:
Clarion Barley Sweet P and Clarion Barking Q

Of course many other dogs in that pedigree but Gracie has a wonderful temperament, smart as a whip, trains like a dream, healthy, and gorgeous. Of course I’m biased, lol.

Here’s her pic from this morning’s grooming session. She has a mismark but otherwise is very much to breed standard, from what I’ve been told...no expert here. 

I don’t think you can go wrong with Clarion.


----------



## pieface (Apr 28, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> Don’t know them personally, but my Gracie has two Clarion dogs in her pedigree:
> Clarion Barley Sweet P and Clarion Barking Q
> 
> Of course many other dogs in that pedigree but Gracie has a wonderful temperament, smart as a whip, trains like a dream, healthy, and gorgeous. Of course I’m biased, lol.
> ...


Thank you! And I love her little mismark - "mismark" is such a misnomer for a cute flourish


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

pieface said:


> Thank you! And I love her little mismark - "mismark" is such a misnomer for a cute flourish
> Thanks Pieface, I love them too...and everything else!


----------

